# Auswahl einer DB instanz



## Eldar (21. Jan 2008)

Ich hab hier ein kleines Problem das weniger mit der eigentlichen Programmierung zu tun hat, als viel mehr mit dem Fehlen einer Idee.
Ich habe eine Programm, das Projekte anlegen und öffnen können soll. Jedes Projekt soll aus einer eigenen Datenbank Instanz bestehen. Anlegen ist kein Problem. Ich verbinde zur Mysql StandardDB, lege mit deren Hilfe eine neue DB mit allem was dazugehört an und wechsle dann in diese DB. Mein Problem ist das Öffnen. Dazu müsste ich dem User eine Auswahl der vorhandenen Projekte bieten. Woher nehme ich die Information, welche Datenbanken überhaupt existieren? 
Es gibt mehrere Benutzer, die übers Netzwerk auf die DB's zugreifen können.
Bin dankbar für jeden Vorschlag.


----------



## Eldar (23. Jan 2008)

hm.. keiner eine Idee?
Bin kurz davor Einfach eine Datei zu verwenden die die Namen der DB's beinhaltet...


----------



## André Uhres (23. Jan 2008)

Eldar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Ich verbinde zur Mysql StandardDB..
> ..Woher nehme ich die Information, welche Datenbanken überhaupt existieren?


Aus der Mysql StandardDB?


----------



## FenchelT (23. Jan 2008)

Eldar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm.. keiner eine Idee?
> Bin kurz davor Einfach eine Datei zu verwenden die die Namen der DB's beinhaltet...



Hmm, ist zwar schon was laenger her dass ich mit mySQL gearbeitet habe, aber soweit ich mich erinnere gab es eine
mySQL-DB mit Namen "Information_Schema"

Diese hatte eine Tabelle tables in der alle Tabellen und dazugehoerigen DBs aufgelistet wurden.


----------



## Eldar (23. Jan 2008)

Echt? Wie denn das? Ich kann im Grunde ja einfach einen Ordner dazukopieren mit einer entsprechenden db.opt Datei und habe eine weitere Datenbank die verwendet werden könnte.

Da muss ich wohl mal schaun. thx.

edit: Ach klar. habs gefunden. Thx!


----------

